# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Hướng dẫn lấy Hack tập kích vtc miễn phí

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Hướng dẫn lấy Hack tập kích vtc miễn phí

Tập kích là một game hoàn toàn mới lạ và độc đáo! Nhà phát hành game VTC – nổi tiếng với những game hành động bắn súng như đột kích, phi đội…đến vô số game mobile! Và hôm nay là game tập kích! Một sản phẩm vô cùng hot trong làng game Việt! trước đó thì garena đã tung ra CDHT và hiện đang làm mưa làm gió trên thị trường! VTC cũng không thua kém gì đã phát hành ngay game tập kích! Tuy nhiên mới ra mắt nhưng tập kích đã có khá nhiều lỗi và hôm nay mình sẽ giới thiệu với các bạn bản hack tập kích vtc mới nhất!




Các chức năng hack tập kích
Bản hack game tập kích là một sản phẩm cực kì hot và độc đáo và được chia sẻ độc quyền by haiduong.pro gồm rất nhiều chức năng tùy chỉnh! Sau đây mình sẽ giới thiệu qua một số chức năng chính như sau:

Hack kim cương
Hack vàng
Hack one hit
Hack bất tử
Hack shop
hack nhìn xuyên tường
Và còn rất nhiều chức năng khác!
Ngoài ra bản hack tập kích còn hỗ trợ rất nhiều tính năng khác cũng như bật tắt hack khi cần thiết!




Hack tập kích mobile
Bản hack game tap kich lần này là sản phẩm vô cùng hot vừa ra lò của nhóm hack tiky! 500 bạn like, +1 share kèm theo tag 5 người bạn của bạn ở chế độ công khai sẽ tự động hiện link tải miễn phí! Khi Phát đủ số lượng 500 bản miễn phí mình sẽ đóng và bán với giá 50k/Bản tại mục bán hack (update miễn phí khi ra phiên bản mới!) Một lưu ý nhỏ là không chia sẻ bản hack rộng rãi nhé! kẻo bị fix nhanh chóng! Ngoài ra các bạn cũng nên hạn chế và tùy vào trường hợp mới bật tắt hack tập kích nhé! còn kim cương với vàng hay shop thì thỏa mái bật nhé! vì không phát hiện được đâu! Chúc các bạn hack thành công và chơi game vui vẻ!

Video hack không giật tập kích:
https://youtu.be/FAMlA9TCoc8

+ xem thêm: lay code game tap kich

----------

